# Sticky  The TC Top 100 Recommended Art Songs



## mmsbls

*TC Top 100 Recommended Art Songs*

1. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
2. Schubert: Winterreise, D911
3. Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder
4. Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op.48
5. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D795
6. Mahler: Rückertlieder
7. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
8. Ravel: Shéhérazade
9. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op.24
10. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
11. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op.7
12. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op.21
13. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
14. Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, Op.31
15. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge, Op.121
16. Schubert: Schwanengesang, D957
17. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes, L80 & 104
18. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, Op.98
19. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, Op.61
20. Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
21. Schumann: Frauenliebe und -Leben, Op.42
22. Boulez: Le Marteau sans maître
23. Schubert: An die Musik, D547
24. Wolf: Mörike Lieder
25. Sibelius: Luonnotar, Op.70
26. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L60
27. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
28. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
29. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op.53
30. Grieg: Haugtussa, Op.67
31. Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder, WWV91
32. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.39
33. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
34. Mahler: Revelge
35. Falla: 7 Canciones populares españolas
36. Copland: 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson
37. Berg: Altenberg Lieder, Op.4
38. Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, Op.15
39. Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder
40. Stravinsky: Three Japanese Lyrics
41. Schubert: Nächt und Träume, D827
42. Messiaen: Harawi
43. Elgar: Sea Pictures, Op.37
44. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.24
45. Strauss: 4 Lieder, Op.27
46. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
47. Mahler: Urlicht
48. Rachmaninoff: Vocalise, Op.34/14
49. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit, FP86
50. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
51. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
52. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
53. Debussy: Trois Chansons de Bilitis, L90
54. Britten: Les Illuminations, Op.18
55. Webern: 5 Lieder, Op.3
56. Finzi: Dies Natalis, Op.8
57. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, Op.95
58. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118
59. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
60. Brahms: Zwei Gesange for Alto, Viola and Piano, Op.91
61. Messiaen: Poèmes pour mi
62. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, Op.19
63. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
64. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D776
65. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
66. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
67. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No.5
68. Mahler: Ablösung im Sommer
69. Delius: Five Songs from the Norwegian
70. Satie: Je Te Veux
71. Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
72. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D774
73. Barber: Dover Beach, Op.3
74. Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
75. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, Op.79
76. Martinů: Magic Nights
77. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, Op.18
78. Poulenc: Fiançailles pour rire, FP101
79. Beethoven: Adelaide, Op.46
80. Hahn: À Chloris
81. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, Op.58
82. Berg: 4 Gesänge, Op.2
83. Schumann: Myrthen, Op.25
84. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
85. Falla: Psyché, for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp & string trio, G67
86. Mahler: Wer hat dies Liedlein erdacht?
87. Alfonso X El Sabio: Santa Maria Strela Do Dia (Cantigas De Santa Maria #100)
88. Fauré: Après un rêve, Op.7/1
89. Poulenc: Le bal masqué, FP60
90. Dowland: A Pilgrimes Solace
91. Fauré: Clair de Lune, Op.46/2
92. Berg: Der Wein
93. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
94. Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op.105
95. Ives: General William Booth Enters into Heaven
96. Sibelius: Six Runeberg Songs, Op.90
97. Rachmaninoff: Zdes' khorosho, Op.21/7
98. Dvořák: Gypsy Melodies, Op.55
99. Nystroem: Songs by the Sea
100. Schoenberg: 6 Lieder, Op.3


----------



## mmsbls

*Honorable Mentions for The TC Top 100 Recommended Art Songs List*

All of these works received at least one nomination during the project, and the pieces in *bold* received votes from at least 2 different members.

*Aho: Chinese Songs*
Alfonso X El Sabio: Quen a Omagen (Cantigas de Santa Maria #353)
Bach: Schemellis Gesangbuch, BWV439-507
*Barber: Hermit Songs, Op.29*
Barber: Sure on this Shining Night, Op.13/3
Beethoven: In questa tomba oscura, WoO133
Beethoven: Seufzer eines Ungeliebten und Gegenliebe, WoO118
*Berg: An Leukon*
Berg: Schliesse mir die Augen beide (1907)
Berg: Schliesse mir die Augen beide (1925)
*Berio: Folk Songs*
Brahms: 4 Balladen und Romanzen, Op.75
Brahms: Die Schöne Magelone, Op.33
Brahms: 4 Lieder, Op.43
Brahms: 6 Lieder, Op.85
*Brahms: 6 Lieder, Op.86*
Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op.94
Brahms: 4 Lieder, Op.96
Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op.106
Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op.107
Brahms: Wiegenlied, Op.49/4
*Brahms: Zigeunerlieder, Op.103*
*Britten: Nocturne, Op.60*
Britten: Seven Sonnets of Michelangelo, Op.22
*Britten: Winter Words, Op.52*
Bruckner: In jener letzten der Nächte, WAB17
Butterworth: Love Blows as the Wind Blows
*Butterworth: Songs from A Shropshire Lad*
Byrd: My Mind To Me A Kingdom Is
Byrd: Ye Sacred Muses
Caccini: Amarilli mia bella
Chabrier: 6 Mélodies (1890)
*Chausson: Chanson perpétuelle, Op.37*
Chopin: Polish Songs, Op.74
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
Crumb: Apparition
Debussy: Trois Ballades de François Villon, L126
Delius: Four Old English Lyrics
Delius: Seven songs from the Norwegian
*Dennehy: That the Night Come*
Dowland: Third Booke of Songes
Duparc: Chanson Triste
*Duparc: La vie antérieure
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage*
Duparc: Phidylé
*Dutilleux: Le temps l'horloge*
Dvořák: Love Songs, Op.83
Eisler: Über den Selbstmord
Elgar: Twilight, Op.59/6
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, Op.106
Fauré: Les Roses d'Ispahan, Op.39/4
*Fauré: L'Horizon Chimérique, Op.118
Fauré: Mirages, Op.113*
Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op.72
Fauré: 3 Songs, Op.23
Fauré: 2 Songs, Op.83
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, Op.14
*Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, Op.18*
Foss: Song of Songs
Foss: Time Cycle
Golijov: Ayre
*Golijov: Three Songs for Soprano and Orchestra
Grieg: En Drøm, Op.48/6*
Grieg: Solveig's Song
Griffes: Five Poems of Ancient China and Japan, Op.10
*Hahn: Chansons grises
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes*
Harbison: Mirabai Songs
*Hindemith: Das Marienleben, Op.27*
Hindemith: Des Todes Tod, Op.23a
*Ireland: Sea Fever*
Ives: Tom Sails Away
Johnson: Two songs from The Tempest
Koechlin: 4 Poèmes d'Edmond Haraucourt, Op.7
Koechlin: Poèmes d'Automne, Op.13
Lang: Death Speaks
Leifs: Memorial Songs On The Death Of Jónas Hallgrímsson
Lieberson: Rilke Songs
*Ligeti: Mysteries of the Macabre
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel*
Loewe: 3 Balladen, Op.1
*Lutoslawski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
Lutoslawski: Les Espaces Du Sommeil*
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie, V4
*Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21*
Mahler: Aus! Aus!
*Mahler: Das himmlische Leben
Mahler: Das irdische Leben
Mahler: Des Antonius von Padua Fischpredigt*
Martin: Der Cornet
*Martinů: Nipponari
Massenet: Élégie*
Maw: Scenes and Arias
*Mendelssohn: 6 Gesänge, Op.34*
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna
Monteverdi: Zefiro Torna
Mozart: An die Freude, K53
*Mozart: Sehnsucht nach dem Frühling, K596
Mussorgsky: Sunless
Mussorgsky: The Nursery
Nørgård: Seadrift*
Nørgård: Songs from Evening Land
Novák: Eight Nocturnes, Op.39
Nyman: Six Celan Songs
*Palomo: Cantos del alma*
Palomo: Mi jardín solitario
Panufnik, R: Beastly Tales
*Poulenc: Métamorphoses, FP121
Purcell: Music for a While
Rachmaninoff: A Dream, Op. 8/5*
Rachmaninoff: Migrant Wind, Op.34/4
*Rachmaninoff: Six Songs, Op.38*
Rachmaninoff: Spring Waters, Op.14/11
*Ravel: Cinq mélodies populaires grecques*
Ravel: Don Quichotte à Dulcinée
*Ravel: Histoires naturelles*
Rimsky-Korsakov: Traum in einer Sommernacht
*Rodrigo: Tres Canciones Españolas*
Rorem: Early in the Morning
Roth: Songs in Time of War
Ruggles: Toys
Saariaho: Leino Songs
Satie: La diva de l'Empire
Satie: Ludions
Satie: Trois mélodies de 1916
Schoeck: Elegie, Op.36
Schoeck: Notturno, Op.47
Schoenberg: 2 Gesänge, Op.1
*Schoenberg: 4 Lieder, Op.2
Schoenberg: 4 Orchesterlieder, Op.22*
Schreker: 5 Gesänge
*Schubert: 4 Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D877*
Schubert: An den Mond in einer Herbstnacht, D614
Schubert: An Silvia, D891
*Schubert: Der Alpenjäger, D588*
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen, D965
Schubert: Der Jüngling an der Quelle, D300
Schubert: Der Musensohn, D764
Schubert: Der Schiffer, D536
Schubert: Der Zwerg, D771
*Schubert: Die Forelle, D550*
Schubert: Ellens Gesang III "Ave Maria", D839
Schubert: Ganymed, D544
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D257
*Schubert: Im Frühling, D882*
Schubert: Liebhaber in allen Gestalten, D558
*Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D343*
Schubert: Meeresstille, D216
Schubert: Viola, D786
Schubert: Wandrers Nachtlied I, D224
Schubert: Wandrers Nachtlied II, D768
Schubert: Willkommen und Abschied, D767
Schumann, C: Sechs Lieder aus Jucunde, Op.23
Schumann: Belsazar, Op.57
Schumann: Kerner-Lieder, Op.35
Schumann: Lieder und Gesänge aus 'Wilhelm Meister', Op.98a
*Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, Op.74*
Séverac: À l'aube dans la montagne
Séverac: Le ciel est, par-dessus le toit
Séverac: Ma Poupée Chérie
*Shostakovich: Seven Romances on Verses by Alexander Blok, Op.127*
Shostakovich: Six Poems of Marina Tsvetayeva, Op.143
Shostakovich: Six Romances on Verses by English Poets, Op.62
*Shostakovich: Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarroti, Op.145*
Sibelius: Seven Songs, Op.17
*Silvestrov: Silent Songs*
Stockhausen: 3 Lieder
*Strauss: 8 Gedichte aus Letzte Blätter, Op.10*
Strauss: Befreit, Op.39/4
Strauss: Brentano-Lieder, Op.68
Strauss: Ständchen, Op.17/2
*Strauss: Wiegenlied, Op.41/1
Stravinsky: Elegy for JFK*
Stravinsky: Pribaoutki
Sviridov: Russia Cast Adrift
Szymanowski: Long Songs of Hafiz, Op.26
*Szymanowski: Songs of the Fairy-Tale Princess, Op.31*
Tavener: Akhmatova Songs
*Varèse: Offrandes
Varèse: Un grand sommeil noir
Vaughan Williams: Songs of Travel*
Vaughan Williams: Ten Blake Songs
Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
*Warlock: The Curlew
Webern: 5 Lieder, Op.4*
Webern: Eight Early Songs
*Webern: Five Canons, Op.16
Wolf: Eichendorff-Lieder
Zemlinsky: 6 Songs after Poems by Maeterlinck, Op.13*


----------

